# Is this homemade shampoo safe?



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I don't think I would try it. I would imagine the antibacterial soap would dry out the skin. I love the earthbath products and shampoo's with conditioner mix. Vinegar has a pretty strong smell and it seems like a lot of vinegar is used at one time. I really don't know.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I second the Earthbath suggestion! It is made of all natural ingredients. I esp. love the scent of the puppy formula. You can get in online for great prices.


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

Actually, that's what we're using now "Mango Tango". 

I just noticed a little doggy smell even after a bath with it. Not a big deal of course, just thought I'd throw it out there. 

The homemade stuff is just obviously a little cheaper and it specifically said it got rid of the doggy smell. I think we paid like $12 for the Mango Tango.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Antibacterial soap makes my hands chapped and cracked. I wouldn't use it on my dog unless the Vet recomends it for a reason.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I paid 8.10 for the mango tango on amazon.com. I bathe the dogs every week, once in a blue moon every two weeks and never once had the doggie smell. Annie came here with the doggie smell, but after a few bath's it was gone.

If you do try the homemade, just make sure you rinse all of the antibactieral soap out. That stuff lathers up quickly and it seems to be more difficult to wash out. I use that combo for stains in the carpet. Works well for that, but it is tough to get the soap out.lol

It would be interesting to see if it does work. Every dog is different with their personal smell though.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

When we got Enzo the Pet Head shampoo/creme rinse, I was ridiculed by a family member of my fiance for "spending $10 on a stupid pet glamour product". I look at it this way, though. If I'm willing to spend that much on a shampoo for myself, why wouldn't I spend it on a shampoo for my dog? It's worth it to use a product that you trust.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use Micro-Tek which is wonderful for all skin conditions. I've gone to alternating with the Buddy Wash products. Very reasonable price and all natural... no sulfates, and won't wash off any topical flea and tick products. The kids look great and smell really clean. I order from amazon.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

This is really funny. I think the "golden breeder/trainer/vet student" they referenced is ME, although I don't know the author by just "Miss Donna." I created and have been using this concoction for dog shampoo for almost 20 years. However I dilute it 1/3 with water (equal parts Softsoap, white vinegar and water).
It is an EXCELLENT shampoo and I use it on EVERYTHING from show dogs to my grooming clients I see once a year.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I second the Micro-Tek products. They are just fantastic! They also have a spray, which works really well for Winnie's hot spots when his allergies bother him. We actually haven't had to use the spray for a few years (knock on wood).

I would not use anti-bacterial products, but that's a personal choice for me. I don't use them on myself, or the humans in my family, either. Overuse of antibiotics can lead to a situation where antibiotics no longer work for you. I'm all for all natural, and homemade products, but I'm personally not a fan of anti-bacterial products. I do use them if there is an infection, that's what antibiotics are for.


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> This is really funny. I think the "golden breeder/trainer/vet student" they referenced is ME, although I don't know the author by just "Miss Donna." I created and have been using this concoction for dog shampoo for almost 20 years. However I dilute it 1/3 with water (equal parts Softsoap, white vinegar and water).
> It is an EXCELLENT shampoo and I use it on EVERYTHING from show dogs to my grooming clients I see once a year.


If that really is you, that's too funny. I mean what are the odds? Glad to hear from someone that actually uses it. I'm not "anti" anti-bacteria since I work in the hospital and am using that stuff on myself all the time. I get the idea that overuse could make the germs tougher to kill, but for me when I weigh the pros/cons, the cons are far worse. 

Someone also suggested using an oatmeal/baking powder/lavender homemade powder.

The smell isn't really offensive, I mean she smells like what she is, a dog, not really bad. But if theres something we can do that's both safe for her and gets rid of it, all the better.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> This is really funny. I think the "golden breeder/trainer/vet student" they referenced is ME, although I don't know the author by just "Miss Donna." I created and have been using this concoction for dog shampoo for almost 20 years. However I dilute it 1/3 with water (equal parts Softsoap, white vinegar and water).
> It is an EXCELLENT shampoo and I use it on EVERYTHING from show dogs to my grooming clients I see once a year.


Hmm maybe a stupid question : but do they come out smelling like vinegar??? I just imagine that he would smell like I was dyeing Easter eggs (since that's what the smell of vinegar always reminds me of!)

And is it the regular, clear antibacterial Softsoap that you use? (I am thinking of the one with the fish on the bottle)


----------



## cathycolley (Feb 1, 2009)

*pH concern for shampoo used on dogs*

As a Professional Pet Groomer for over 30 years, I would be very careful of using ANYTHING on the dog, that is designed for human use.
The fact is, that dogs' skin/coat has a different pH level that humans'. 
And you have to use the proper pH balanced products on the dogs, or it could possibly worsen the problem you are trying to fix, or cause more problems.
I like the idea of the well-known brands and suggestions people have recommended on this thread.
There are a lot of good ones out there.
I would spend the money on a good brand.
It is cheaper in the long run than the vet bills that could result from bad skin!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive been known to use Dawn dish washing detergent 50/50 with white vinegar....
gotta say it works great ... I dont use it all the time....but in a pinch...or after a really stinky smelly roll in something nasty ...it doesn't seem to be a problem.

Not sure i would use antibacterial soap 'all the time'....there really are some good bacteria out there.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

xray328 said:


> If that really is you, that's too funny. I mean what are the odds? Glad to hear from someone that actually uses it. I'm not "anti" anti-bacteria since I work in the hospital and am using that stuff on myself all the time. I get the idea that overuse could make the germs tougher to kill, but for me when I weigh the pros/cons, the cons are far worse.
> 
> Someone also suggested using an oatmeal/baking powder/lavender homemade powder.
> 
> The smell isn't really offensive, I mean she smells like what she is, a dog, not really bad. But if theres something we can do that's both safe for her and gets rid of it, all the better.


If I were to do this with the oatmeal, I'd put the oatmeal in the blender first. Then it will go down the drain eaiser and not in big chunks.  When you blend oatmeal, it turns into a fine powder.

With the softsoap recipe, the soft soap washes out better then any other liquid soap. Softsoap alone doesn't clean as well, so mixed with the vinegar would work better.

Maybe you can make up your own using the softsoap, oatmeal, vinegar, with baking soda? LOL... Then they would be super clean and soft.:bowl:


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

It just doesn't seem fair that human shampoo and conditioner is so much cheaper than dog products  . I mean they have so much more hair than we do and this expensive stuff comes in bottles so much smaller than the human stuff too.

I'm thinking of making up some homemade stuff.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I've not tried this concoction specifically, but I can surely vouch for the use of vinegar! I don't mix it with shampoo, but use it as a post rinse or in-between-bath rinse (say, after a swim) and it truly leaves a fresh smelling pup. Coat is shiny, skin is great; I believe because the natural 'acid mantle' is restored. 
And they don't smell like Easter Eggs once dry, either, lol


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I use the Avoderm shampoo, because Fostermom said how good it smells, and it does! But at the end of the bath I rub a few drops of Pantene conditioner and smooth it on top of their coat and on their head. It smells amazing and lasts for a long time. None of my dogs have any skin issues in particular, and I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

No they don't smell like Easter eggs! The Softsoap (yes I use clear soap -- smells better than orange Dial and -- I had a friend who mixed it up with Dial and successfully dyed her Samoyed a putrid shade of yellow) and vinegar mix actually smells really good. It kills dog smell like no other and the good smell stays on the dog for a long time.
I use this on all of my dogs and grooming clients, I get lots of grooming clients calling me after their dog goes home asking, what did you put on her to make her smell so good?? 
As far as the pH business -- you know I've heard that a million times. I would like someone to please tell me what the pH of a dog's skin is and the pH of shampoo. And why it matters if there is any difference. We dump tons of acidic or basic products on our skin all day long and think nothing of it...a dog is not going to break out in boils because something not the same pH touches his hide.
And -- think about it -- soap = base, vinegar = acid -- I've not done the litmus test but I think my home made shampoo is probably pretty neutral.
Try it, you'll like it


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie spent most of her life washed with water, liquid soap, and white vinegar. She's always been praised for having the softest coat and it does leave her smelling clean. Only recently with allergies and itching have we gone to commercial shampoos.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> As far as the pH business -- you know I've heard that a million times. I would like someone to please tell me what the pH of a dog's skin is and the pH of shampoo. And why it matters if there is any difference. We dump tons of acidic or basic products on our skin all day long and think nothing of it...a dog is not going to break out in boils because something not the same pH touches his hide.
> And -- think about it -- soap = base, vinegar = acid -- I've not done the litmus test but I think my home made shampoo is probably pretty neutral.
> Try it, you'll like it


Well, now I had to make sure I wasn't way off base with my pH statements, lol.
pH range: *0*(most acidic*)-14*(most basic) 7.0 = neutral

Humans: norm 5.2 to 6.2

Dogs: norm 5.5 to 7.5 (some articles say breed specific, but no real studies for 50 years or more)

So I guess they are a _bit _more basic than I reckoned. 

_The acid mantle is a very fine, slightly acidic film on the surface of the skin acting as a barrier to bacteria, viruses and other potential contaminants ..._

I do feel bacteria grow much better in basic vs acid conditions.

This is a good article 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC227028/

And by no means do I think they'll break out in carbuncles if I disturb their 'mantles', haha. I just think it helps in the long run of keeping healthy skin. The horse poop rolls have taught me balance...

I love vinegar rinses, and I just may have to try your recipe! I always have both on hand, literally


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I can vouch for the vinegar, if I have to bath a stinky dog I used to cut the shampoo with it. 

For now, I'm using suave shampoo on the dogs, it seems to work quite well, gets the dirt and grime out and leaves them soft and fluffy. In fact I may just bath the goobers today, Bender was done but the other two are pretty nasty. Then again their dog run is gross so I may not bother. UGH!

Lana


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Lana, this recipe originated with using Suave. I volunteered at a collie kennel during high school and her shampoo was Suaved mixed half-n-half with vinegar. I switched to Dial instead of Suave when I was doing a lot of rescue and pulling nasty dirty dogs out of animal control...eventually switched to Softsoap (actually, Sam's Club generic brand) when I realized it smelled better and didn't dye white coats!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Ha, too funny. I just started using the suave because I didn't want to drag the kids to another store to get shampoo so grabbed the cheapest stuff to just get the job done. Plus it makes the best bubble bath for the kids too.

I've used the expensive stuff when I was working as a groomer, and some I liked, some I could toss. Never did dilute it as suggested because it was too watered down then anyway (I like lather!). The suave conditioner works quite well too if I have it on hand. Add some tea tree oil or eucalyptus oil and it'll chase the bugs away too.

Lana


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow! I just bought some Suave (tangerine) shampoo and conditioner this week! Guess what I'm going to do this weekend : 

I kept their old empty bottles of shampoo which was twice as expensive and so much smaller than suave, and I'll dilute the suave half and half with vinegar. This is sad, I'm actually looking forward to bathing the dogs?? I must be sick!


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

Funny how much we care about what goes on or in our dogs while the kids are filling up on hot dogs and french fries. LOL! 

Anyway, I guess that's the last of the "Mango Tango" I'll be buying. I tried the softsoap/vinegar and she smells extra clean. No more wet dog smell either 

I did use baby soap around her face and eyes though just to be extra careful.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

K9-Design said:


> This is really funny. I think the "golden breeder/trainer/vet student" they referenced is ME, although I don't know the author by just "Miss Donna." I created and have been using this concoction for dog shampoo for almost 20 years. However I dilute it 1/3 with water (equal parts Softsoap, white vinegar and water).
> It is an EXCELLENT shampoo and I use it on EVERYTHING from show dogs to my grooming clients I see once a year.


Ah, that is wonderful. I really need something "frugal".


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

It's so dry up here that I'm really careful with whatever I use on myself, Ranger or my horse. I myself had a bad reaction to some Suave shampoo a few years ago and ever since then I react really badly to some shampoos (even shampoos that were fine for me to use before). 

I use micro-tek, earthbath and "superpoo" which is a horse shampoo - LOVE the smell and reminds me of horse shows! I sometimes do an apple cider vinegar rinse to cut itchy skin and really make the coat shine. Which reminds me...I need to give Ranger a bath tomorrow!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I will say the only other shampoo I've found that I actually keep buying and keep on hand is Micro-Tek, the pink & blue for skin problems. Wonderful stuff and smells great


----------



## cathycolley (Feb 1, 2009)

I think a lot of it depends upon the breed, and what hair texture you are trying to achieve and maintain in the coat....this may not be super-important if there is no need to scissor the coat to a specific finish, or to have the coat hold a specific texture or shape 
The Dawn dish soap does definitely work really well for once in awhile, if you get a mess on your hands....nothing else cuts grease quite so well (just like the commercial says!!) If the dog (or cat!) gets into motor oil or something yucky and potentially dangerous like that, if they are Greasy, it really does the job 
Wow! There are going to be a lot of great smelling dogs out there this weekend!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Sophie is the only one who got her bath so far because after her, my back is just aching! She feels so soft and smells so pretty. I also conditioned with the Suave, sooo soft and shiny! This is definitely going to be a regular shampoo for my pups. She isn't scratching so that's a good thing too. I only bathe the doggies once a month at the most, and less in the winter, so I'm not too worried that this will hurt their skin or coat. Finally a shampoo that is economical and works nice!

Poor Duke looks so scruffy next to Sophie, who's tail and butt is nice and fluffy .. No worries, he's getting his bath tomorrow.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I bathed all the dogs on Friday with the Buddy Wash. Penny's been itching ever since. I checked her belly this am and, poor thing, she was super red, splotchy sores. Luckily, I don't see any skin breaks or oozing. Needless to say, everyone was re-bathed with micro-tek. I won't mess with such a good thing again!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I bathed all the dogs on Friday with the Buddy Wash. Penny's been itching ever since. I checked her belly this am and, poor thing, she was super red, splotchy sores. Luckily, I don't see any skin breaks or oozing. Needless to say, everyone was re-bathed with micro-tek. I won't mess with such a good thing again!


Geez, I was going to use Buddy Wash today on Ranger but got delayed since it started to snow. What kind of Buddy Wash did you use? I think I have the eucalyptus stuff or green tea, something like that. Hmm, maybe I won't try it - I found it at my parent's place.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Geez, I was going to use Buddy Wash today on Ranger but got delayed since it started to snow. What kind of Buddy Wash did you use? I think I have the eucalyptus stuff or green tea, something like that. Hmm, maybe I won't try it - I found it at my parent's place.


 
The green tea/Bergamot. Smells great. The other dogs were a little itchy, but nothing like poor Penny. They all look glorious now after a micro-tek session and Penny hasn't been itching at all!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> This is really funny. I think the "golden breeder/trainer/vet student" they referenced is ME, although I don't know the author by just "Miss Donna." I created and have been using this concoction for dog shampoo for almost 20 years. However I dilute it 1/3 with water (equal parts Softsoap, white vinegar and water).
> It is an EXCELLENT shampoo and I use it on EVERYTHING from show dogs to my grooming clients I see once a year.


I used the same concoction for years on Chloe. The only exception I made, was I used Apple Cider Vinegar. It made Chloe so soft, and I loved the smell.

I won't be using it on Molly though, since she seems to have sensitive skin. I'm looking into the Earthbath products.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

The last Shampoo and Conditioner that the pups had was called "Buddy Wash" , is that what you were using? It was Lavender and Mint "flavoured". I found that Sophie would scratch a bit with it for the first couple of days but then it would subside. I used it all up and kept those bottles to do the homemade shampoo in. She's not scratchy and itchy with the homemade stuff.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> The last Shampoo and Conditioner that the pups had was called "Buddy Wash" , is that what you were using? It was Lavender and Mint "flavoured". I found that Sophie would scratch a bit with it for the first couple of days but then it would subside. I used it all up and kept those bottles to do the homemade shampoo in. She's not scratchy and itchy with the homemade stuff.


 
One and the same.... just a different "flavor" from what I used.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> As far as the pH business -- you know I've heard that a million times. I would like someone to please tell me what the pH of a dog's skin is and the pH of shampoo. And why it matters if there is any difference. We dump tons of acidic or basic products on our skin all day long and think nothing of it...a dog is not going to break out in boils because something not the same pH touches his hide.
> And -- think about it -- soap = base, vinegar = acid -- I've not done the litmus test but I think my home made shampoo is probably pretty neutral.
> Try it, you'll like it



thank you. I think sometimes people hear something, ie, a dog's skin's ph is different..." and don't bother checking to find out if this is really true or not.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> Sophie is the only one who got her bath so far because after her, my back is just aching!


My back is one reason Brooks doesn't get more baths.


----------

